

Anonymous brings down 30 Chinese govt sites to support Hong Kong protesters - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/anonymous-brings-down-30-chinese-government-websites-support-hong-kong-protesters-1496069

======
frozenport
Like Oil for the Great Fire Wall of China.

